# Best pump to use



## sharp101 (Jun 12, 2012)

I am building a pressure washer setup on a trailer. I currently have a new 4 x 8 trailer rated 3750lbs GVW and a new 13 hp engine. I want to use a direct connect pump for a 1 inch shaft on the motor. Looking for a 3.5 GPM pump or 4 GPM pump at about 4000 PSI. What would be a good pump to purchase. Found an AR 4000 pump on ebay with the unloader and chemical injector for $260 including shipping. I need an inexpensive 100 foot hose 3/8 reel for the pump and also a reel for the input hose. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

not sure weather you are planning on new or used parts to build it but northern tool has lots of pressure washer parts and supplies also might want to check out grainger should be able to find anything you may need between those two


----------



## sharp101 (Jun 12, 2012)

I am just trying to figure out what brand of pump would be good to use. Am currently looking on ebay at annovi reverberi pumps (AR 4000). They seem to have plenty of vendors selling parts to rebuild if needed. I need to finish this project within 2 weeks. I have a good regular job to do at a national fast food restaurant.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I wish I could have been more help but I'm not real informed on pressure washer pumps about all I know is that you should make sure that whichever pump you buy is completely serviceable I know that many manufacturers sell pumps that are repairable and some that are not best I could say is to check customer reviews opn the pumps you are looking at and use the rerviews as a loose guide for your purchase don't just trust what the seller and manufacturer say about them


----------



## sharp101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate your help and I will keep the forum informed how this project goes.


----------



## Rent-A-Husband (Dec 11, 2012)

I've been through enough AV direct drive pumps over the years to tell you that it may not be your best choice. General Pumps offer greater durability along with relatively inexpensive maintenance. Though Cat Pumps are the best on the market, servicing can get pricey. If there is any way to configure a belt-driven system, you should go that route because the lower RPMs required to run the pump equate to much longer pump life.


----------

